# Poll:   Rush Limbaugh--Hannity--Savage--Levin.  A question to their audiences?



## oreo (Oct 28, 2015)

A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?

Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene? 

Maybe this is why they are all PROMOTING a candidate in Donald Trump, that has absolutely no chance of winning the White House.  After he's gone--they'll move to another far right wing candidate that has no chance either, then another, then another--all the way up until the nomination.

_Their profits come from the Establishment & Rino groupies who they have to keep at a certain level of hysteria to keep those profits rolling in.  A Republican in the oval office--spells  a calmer atmosphere and it's going to get real booooring on their radio shows. Those radios are going to get turned off, meaning OBSCENE profits turn into Piddly profits.  
_
This is what happens when you have political discourse associated with RATINGS & MONEY.
_




_


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

It works for Rush either way, when Dem's lose their heads explode and they freak out for years and Rush has a hey day with that material. The Al Gore loss was hilarious. If Dem's win well they are failure factories and prolific liars, plus the hypocrisy goes to 10. Its win/win for Rush he can't lose.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 28, 2015)

Liberal talk-radio station Air America files for bankruptcy, will go off the air

Air America, the liberal talk-radio network that helped boost the careers of Al Franken and Rachel Maddow, said Thursday that it was declaring bankruptcy and going off the air.

The company, founded in 2004 and based in New York, strove to provide left-leaning commentary and call-in programs as an alternative to such popular conservative radio talkers as Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity and Michael Savage.

It was troubled almost from the start. The company had difficulty lining up affiliates and attracting a sizable audience. It filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy-court protection just 30 months after its inception and was resold to an investor group in early 2007 for $4.25 million.


Poor things...........couldn't get sponsors and hardly anyone was listening to them.............

Oh  wait a minute...............Right wing Radio gets good ratings and sponsors.................oops................And will continue to do so if the Hildabeast loses.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 28, 2015)

Just like what Obama has done for gun sales, slick willy made rush a multi-millionaire and the most listened to commutator in history...


----------



## Rustic (Oct 28, 2015)

Of course there are always Rinos to be poached


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Liberal talk-radio station Air America files for bankruptcy, will go off the air
> 
> Air America, the liberal talk-radio network that helped boost the careers of Al Franken and Rachel Maddow, said Thursday that it was declaring bankruptcy and going off the air.
> 
> ...



Ahahaha...(takes deep breath)...AHAHAHAHAHAHA  I frequently listed to Air America broadcasts in the Portland, OR area they were hilarious. First they would try to talk like a Harvard educated prissy stuck up, then would gradually get angrier and angrier, louder and louder, finally reach a peak and there would be this huge Al Gore type 'sigh' then it would start all over again. lol


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...



Rush did just fine during the Bush administration.  There are always plenty of liberal antics he can ridicule, and spineless RINO Republicans give him plenty of ammunition.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...



BTW, Rush never claimed to be the face of the Republican Party.  Libturds said that.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 28, 2015)

Why are liberals at war with information? Rush Limbaugh is single handedly responsible for the modern concept of talk radio. There was a time that lefties pronounced his show DOA because a democrat was elected president or a republican was elected president. It's an absurd thought but liberals are motivated by emotions rather than logic. Liberals hoped Rush was DOA so they were amazed when it didn't turn out that way. There might be a couple of left wing shows on talk radio but they don't seem to last long unless they are  privately financed by shadow lefties. It doesn't matter who is elected, Hannity, Rush, Savage and Levin are .....gasp.....capitalists who rely on the confiscatory costs of ads on their program. Do lefties have a better idea?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Why are liberals at war with information? Rush Limbaugh is single handedly responsible for the modern concept of talk radio. There was a time that lefties pronounced his show DOA because a democrat was elected president or a republican was elected president. It's an absurd thought but liberals are motivated by emotions rather than logic. Liberals hoped Rush was DOA so they were amazed when it didn't turn out that way. There might be a couple of left wing shows on talk radio but they don't seem to last long unless they are  privately financed by shadow lefties. It doesn't matter who is elected, Hannity, Rush, Savage and Levin are .....gasp.....capitalists who rely on the confiscatory costs of ads on their program. Do lefties have a better idea?



Liberals also believe people really want to listen to an uninterrupted diet of the their sanctimony and bullshit.  That's why their attempts to counter conservative talk radio and FOX have consistently failed.


----------



## oreo (Oct 28, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> It works for Rush either way, when Dem's lose their heads explode and they freak out for years and Rush has a hey day with that material. The Al Gore loss was hilarious. If Dem's win well they are failure factories and prolific liars, plus the hypocrisy goes to 10. Its win/win for Rush he can't lose.




The point I am trying to make, is Rush Limbaugh and the others actually promoting a Hillary Clinton win--by supporting candidates that cannot win the White House.

*It's no secret that all of them have been throwing Trump rallies on  their shows since he announced. *

Trump is polling at a NEGATIVE 51% with a 65% no like opinion of very large voting block in this country--LATINO'S.  It's virtually impossible for him to win the White house with these numbers.  Historically since Reagan, the GOP nominee has to capture at least 34.5% of this group to win.  Yet they continue to promote him.  Ask yourselves why is that. 

I think it has a lot to do with future $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  Hillary Clinton as POTUS would be an much more exciting, outrageous topic of conversation for the next 4 to 8 years--than any of the other 14 Republican nominees.

Big Surprise: Hispanic Voters Can’t Stand Donald Trump


----------



## Clementine (Oct 28, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Liberal talk-radio station Air America files for bankruptcy, will go off the air
> 
> Air America, the liberal talk-radio network that helped boost the careers of Al Franken and Rachel Maddow, said Thursday that it was declaring bankruptcy and going off the air.
> 
> ...



I am also laughing at how the left doesn't get that the "obscene profit breaks" are aimed at them.   I think Rush knows that they hate seeing people make a lot of money, unless it's them or their supporters.

The left really isn't good at understanding how things work.   They whined because there was too much conservative talk radio, as if the government created it and didn't dole out the air time equally.   When they figured out that they were supposed to start their own, they must have assumed that it would be even bigger than the conservative stuff.   What a shock it must have been when even fellow liberals failed to tune in to their rhetoric.    Maddow's career should have been over after such a miserable run on Air America, but the left doesn't understand about how popular hosts boost ratings.   They go by whether they agree with them politically.  That is why Maddow and Katie Couric still have careers.    And when the ratings suck, the left will be mystified yet again.

Aren't there liberal businesses out there to buy ad time on their shows?    Do they understand that the private sector creates wealth?    Liberals prefer to turn to government.   If they can't be funded by tax payers, they want the competition stopped by government.   All they have learned is that they suck at creating something as big as Limbaugh's show.    They must be puzzled why some things work so well when they lost their asses.

So fucking clueless.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyway, Rush is laughing all the way to the bank, good for him, he deserves it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > It works for Rush either way, when Dem's lose their heads explode and they freak out for years and Rush has a hey day with that material. The Al Gore loss was hilarious. If Dem's win well they are failure factories and prolific liars, plus the hypocrisy goes to 10. Its win/win for Rush he can't lose.
> ...



the libturd tack record of choosing winning Republican candidates is somewhat less than stellar.  They pushed both McCain and Romney as the candidates with the best chance to win.  Republicans would have to be complete fools to take campaign advice from the likes of you.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > It works for Rush either way, when Dem's lose their heads explode and they freak out for years and Rush has a hey day with that material. The Al Gore loss was hilarious. If Dem's win well they are failure factories and prolific liars, plus the hypocrisy goes to 10. Its win/win for Rush he can't lose.
> ...



You are obviously not a Rush listener, go research Operation Chaos. Rush doesn't endorse anyone, he talks about candidates on both sides and their positions, he plays a lot of tape highlighting their flip flops, lies, and hypocrisy. That's why both Dem and Rep establishments hate him. He exposes the bull shit they used to get away with when there was only the filtered and spun narrative spewed by the 3 big networks.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Both the Dem and Rep establishments want a candidate that is bought and paid for by their donors and special interests. Given half a choice a lot of the RINO's would prefer the Dem candidate over say a Carson or Trump or someone they can't control.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...




You guys have said this before...remember..he was on the air making money during all three Bush presidencies...as he says....when the libs have power they are dangerous...when they are out of power they are hysterical....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...




They aren't promoting Trump...they just aren't dismissing him the way the be
''Twas conservatives are...actually listen to their shows sometime....you would know what you are posting about then...


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



They will actively campaign against Trump, Carson or Cruz if any of them get the nomination.  That's the kind of scumbags they are.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Rush doesn't endorse anyone,


Actually he does, but without actually saying he endorses them so when they lose, and they always lose, his waning influence is not obvious to his gullible DittoTards.
By "like and don't like" your MessiahRushie means "endorse and don't endorse."

January 4, 2008
RUSH:   People need leadership.  It's one of my mantras.  They want leadership.  And to a lot of these people, I am their leader.  And *they think that I am AWOL on leadership because I don't come out and endorse a candidate*, and because I don't come out and go through the candidates' particulars and suggest this is good, this is bad. * I have actually been doing that; if anybody listens regularly, they shouldn't really be having a tough time figuring out who I like and who I don't like.*

CALLER:  Totally.

RUSH:  But nevertheless, maybe* that kind of subtlety* is not powerful enough to get through.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> It works for Rush either way, when Dem's lose their heads explode and they freak out for years and Rush has a hey day with that material. The Al Gore loss was hilarious. If Dem's win well they are failure factories and prolific liars, plus the hypocrisy goes to 10. Its win/win for Rush he can't lose.


Yes...the Al Gore loss was hilarious...I was really laughing on 9/11, 2001.    Quite a comical treat.


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Big piles of money has already been spent trying to take out Trump they are running negative ads by the buckets full. So far Trump has defied the golden rule that he who spends the most on the most negative ads wins. If ever they get Trump out of the way watch out, they will focus on Carson like a laser. The poor guy won't know what hit him.

I don't know if Trump is my choice or if he would make a good president. But its altogether refreshing to watch the rigged corrupted election process in this country upended by him and the establishment freaking out.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Rush doesn't endorse anyone,
> ...



Rush seems to be living in your head rent free, its pretty common.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > It works for Rush either way, when Dem's lose their heads explode and they freak out for years and Rush has a hey day with that material. The Al Gore loss was hilarious. If Dem's win well they are failure factories and prolific liars, plus the hypocrisy goes to 10. Its win/win for Rush he can't lose.
> ...



Ahahaha and there we have an example years later ^^^


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

Eaglewings said:


>


----------



## oreo (Oct 28, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...




I once asked an R & E groupie what they meant by RINO:  Their reply:   Someone who was pretending to be a Republican but was really a Democrat.

That's also the definition of Donald Trump--who is their top choice in this race- LOL-


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...


well 007 thinks The Donald can win. Ooops!!! I just proved your point


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 28, 2015)

Limbaugh has been national since '88. Reagan was still in office, and then daddy Bush took over until January '93.
After the Clinton years, W was in for eight years.

In the 27 years he's been on, a Republican has been president for 13 of those years.

He has remained solid regardless of who is in the White House.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 28, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Just like what Obama has done for gun sales, slick willy made rush a multi-millionaire and the most listened to commutator in history...


whats a commutator


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?



It's the same shit with every Presidential Election.  Leftists hacking up a lung trying to claim that Limbaugh's ratings are dependent upon a catastrophe in the office of the President.

Limbaugh's ratings remain the same without regard to whose President.


----------



## oreo (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Rush doesn't endorse anyone,
> ...




I have been on political boards for at least 15 years.  The ones I notice that so are so *totally ill-informed* on issues are right wing radio listeners.  They never read anything.  Certainly never do their own homework on the candidates they support.

They carry around the Rush Limbaugh bible with them.  They love the hate talk.  

Here is a great article on the mentality of a Trump supporter.

Column: Trump exploits rational political ignorance


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It's Hilarious watching the people who supported Boner, Ryan, McCain and Romney accusing Trump of being insufficiently conservative.

Haven't you idiots figured out that conservatives rightly pay no attention to your advice?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


When a DirttoTard can't rebut the facts, they try to deflect.
Thank you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



I notice that liberal idiots like you are always making totally unfounded a wrong claims about Rush's audience.  Studies have show that his audience is one of the most educated of any media outlet.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Yeah, just as sure as he has a CERTIFIED "accuracy" rating of 99.8%


----------



## oreo (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't know if any of you are watching MSNBC prior 3rd debate.  The GOP Latino's got on their and basically stated they won't vote for Republicans if they kept getting insulted

These are REPUBLICAN Latino's.  *I want to Thank all you TRUMP supporters for putting Hillary Clinton in the OVAL office--you freaking idiots.*


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Why are liberals at war with information? Rush Limbaugh is single handedly responsible for the modern concept of talk radio. There was a time that lefties pronounced his show DOA because a democrat was elected president or a republican was elected president. It's an absurd thought but liberals are motivated by emotions rather than logic. Liberals hoped Rush was DOA so they were amazed when it didn't turn out that way. There might be a couple of left wing shows on talk radio but they don't seem to last long unless they are  privately financed by shadow lefties. It doesn't matter who is elected, Hannity, Rush, Savage and Levin are .....gasp.....capitalists who rely on the confiscatory costs of ads on their program. Do lefties have a better idea?
> ...



LOL!  We had a Leftist set on our local talk radio station on Saturday's some years back.  Talk about a BUFFOON!

I OWNED that low-rent piece of shit.  He opened a website with a forum ... and after only a few months he had to SHUT IT DOWN because of the beating I laid on the idiots that fawned over that sot, spewing the same rancid drivel that our in-house whack-jobs spew on this site.

I called his program using every conceivable voice imaginable and without fail I'd hand him his ass.  The topic was usually the War on Terror and he was TERRIBLE if you left him with his aid de camp... to ramble on by themselves.  But when you added an American to the mix, the whole house of cards came apart almost INSTANTLY.

I did the same thing for Ed Shultz as well, until they simply stopped taking calls from my area code ENTIRELY!


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



You're obviously too stupid to get the joke.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Liberal talk-radio station Air America files for bankruptcy, will go off the air
> 
> Air America, the liberal talk-radio network that helped boost the careers of Al Franken and Rachel Maddow, said Thursday that it was declaring bankruptcy and going off the air.
> 
> ...


That's what brainwashed ignoramuses do- stick with the few people that do their message, for dupes only.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> I don't know if any of you are watching MSNBC prior 3rd debate.  The GOP Latino's got on their and basically stated they won't vote for Republicans if they kept getting insulted
> 
> These are REPUBLICAN Latino's.  *I want to Thank all you TRUMP supporters for putting Hillary Clinton in the OVAL office--you freaking idiots.*



Well that's about what one should expect from the Progs.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



The same Latinos who voted for Romney are going to vote for Trump, and the sames ones who voted for Obama are going to vote for Hillary.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 28, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal talk-radio station Air America files for bankruptcy, will go off the air
> ...


LOL

Which stations make money and which ones don't................Thus ends the lessen..........


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Yeah, just as sure as he has a CERTIFIED "accuracy" rating of 99.8%



Once again... subtle sarcasm SOARS over the heads of the Intellectually Less Fortunate.  

ROFLMNAO!

They're helpless.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Talk about insane hater dupes lol...


----------



## Clementine (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> the libturd tack record of choosing winning Republican candidates is somewhat less than stellar.  They pushed both McCain and Romney as the candidates with the best chance to win.  Republicans would have to be complete fools to take campaign advice from the likes of you.



The liberal media deliberately chooses Republican candidates they think are beatable, then go easy on them while bashing the ones they fear the most.   They know that Hillary couldn't win up against some of them, so they will do their usual trick of getting rid of the best ones and try to ensure a pushover gets the nod.    That is why they treated McCain with so much respect.   They knew he would take all the abuse and not fight back.    They knocked Romney out quick in 2008 and the reason was because he didn't pass the religion litmus test since he is a Moorman.    Religion matters a lot to the left when it's the "wrong" one. 

They went after Herman Cain with both barrels, with accusations that later proved to be false.   They knew that Obama needed to continue playing the race card, something he couldn't very well do while running against a black candidate. 

Watch who the liberal media is calling a good candidate and translate that to a candidate they think Hillary can beat.  They will save their meanest tricks to use after the primaries.    The right always seems to fall for this shit.

Nominate the strongest one that will call Hillary out on her bullshit and not the wishy washy one that is afraid to criticize her.

It's funny how some might think Rush won't survive without an inept Dem in office.   He picks on Republicans, too, and is often harder on them.    Rush and some others are picking up the slack for the media who no longer does serious, investigative reporting.   When was the last time you saw CNN or MSNBC hold any Dem's feet to the fire and demand answers?    They all sound like fucking stenographers for the Obama administration.   Every damn one of them repeats whatever the WH spokesperson tells them verbatim.    Really pathetic.  

I listen to Rush once in a while and do appreciate the humor that seems to fly high over the heads of the PC crowd.   They take things so literally and it's sad.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Of course there are always Rinos to be poached



Rush LOVED GW!
When GW was in Office, Rush declared he was a Republican 1st, a Conservative 2nd and an Entertainer 3rd.
When Obama was in Office, Rush declared he was a Conservative 1st, a Republican 2nd and an Entertainer 3rd.
In other words, Rush plays his stupid audience like a fiddle.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Nope, Romney was a MNC Asian Economy foil.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there are always Rinos to be poached
> ...



LOL!  _CLUELESS!_


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


 Um, our fact based media are doing just fine, stupid- Papers from all countries, CBS, ABC, Reuters, BBC, PBS etc etc etc. You have your hate, bigotry, BS media, all paid for by greedy idiot billionaires and the dupes...a disgrace.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Challenge...Within the NEXT 3 minutes post a message providing some details of what Rush said today.
Without looking on his web site or YouTube.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there are always Rinos to be poached
> ...



I suppose you have recordings of these events?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I just realized you either didn't listen, or pay attention, to Rush between 9/2001 and 1/2008.
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

Clementine said:


> The liberal media deliberately chooses Republican candidates they think are beatable, then go easy on them while bashing the ones they fear the most.   ...



No question.  I read an article a month or so back that laid out the number of times and the amount of time that the MSM has mentioned and reported on the respective GOP candidates. 

Nightly Trump averaged 37 minutes.  Doc Carson was second with something like 3 minutes.  Ted Cruz was dead last with just a few mentions and just as many seconds.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I will listen after I get the posting.
I don't know ONE Conservative (and I know at least 100 of them in my 2 Temples) who actually LISTENS to what fat ass has to say.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


 Insane hater dupes can't remember that far. On to the next bs outrage.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > The liberal media deliberately chooses Republican candidates they think are beatable, then go easy on them while bashing the ones they fear the most.   ...
> ...


 Just like all the RW media. Oh right, you just have one disgrace cable joke outfit.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Ha!  No takers!  Rush = Conservative Audio masturbation.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



ROFL!  That's right it's me.  I've only been a daily listener to Rush since the first day he came on the air in my home town in 1989.  There's nothing about Rush that I do not understand instinctively... .

Rush has never been anything but a Conservative, OKA: An advocate of Conserving American Principle.  PERIOD!  And that's not even a debatable point.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Ha!  No takers!  Rush = Conservative Audio masturbation.



It never fails to amuse me how consistent the principle is which requires that those who claim to be independents, are little more than Leftists without the courage to commit.


----------



## Hancock (Oct 28, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



You mean the most watch media outlet on television. Gotcha.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


 He's a loudmouth bought off coke head HS grad lying POS, and you're a moron chump hater. Hilarious. He IS entertaining, but get a clue.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!  No takers!  Rush = Conservative Audio masturbation.
> ...


 Or just as likely GOPers. How 'bout the 3% who decide in the booth? America!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Just like all the RW media. Oh right, you just have one disgrace cable joke outfit.



LOL! These creatures are so similar to humans.   I mean if they could reason they'd be SO close.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> He's a loudmouth bought off coke head HS grad lying POS, and you're a moron chump hater. Hilarious. He IS entertaining, but get a clue.



ROFLMNAO!  See?  So close!


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

Hancock said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


 CABLE TV, stupid. NBC etc get 4x+ as much EVERY NIGHT EACH.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > He's a loudmouth bought off coke head HS grad lying POS, and you're a moron chump hater. Hilarious. He IS entertaining, but get a clue.
> ...


 That's the Rushbot reaction when confronted with facts. Pathetic.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Wait, who is unhinged?


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Your irrational hatred and seething anger is noted.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Don't go confusing the left with facts.


----------



## amrchaos (Oct 28, 2015)

The pay day is better if Hillary wins.

Why?  Simple really.

The more powerful the Democrat, the more entertaining when these guys tear them down.  Also, they do not make good defenders of politicians.  They are free market attack dogs that need a big ass to tear into.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?


They managed to bloviate through eight years of Bush, so what the hell are you on about?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO!

That would be SUCH a great point, if it had the slightest relevance to the TRUTH.

For instance, I personally own YOU!.  Meaning that within the scope of all human knowledge, there is not a single issue that you could raise wherein I would not eviscerate you... as a listener to Rush Limbaugh since 1989.

Hang around long enough on this site and you'll figure it out... eventually, as have your cult comrades.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Then by all means lets see you back up your claim, I predict you will get a wicked case of butt hurt. Rush has documented proof for most everything, so much of his show prep is copies of what the left has said on tape, video, and in the print media. If you try to challenge him he will point you right to the liberal media source, then what are you going to do? lol


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And you missed the point, your MessiahRushie's audience being educated is just as much a "joke."


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There is no real "Sullivan Group" accuracy rating service, your MessiahRushie made it up and named it after his friend Tom Sullivan's real estate agency.

And the pathological liar can't document anything, he just bluffs mindless idiots like you because he knows you will never check him.

Here is a recent example, there are less than 8 million unemployed today but the pathological liar you are stupid enough to believe claims there are 46 to 48 million unemployed today.

October 09, 2015
RUSH: During the Great Depression, the population was less than, obviously, it is today. You know what the total number of unemployed people was during the Depression? 12.5 million. *Today it's 46, 48 million unemployed. 
*
Employment Situation Summary

Household Survey Data

In September, the unemployment rate held at 5.1 percent, and* the number of
unemployed persons (7.9 million) changed little.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...




Stick to stuff you know like...well, you see the problem there, right


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Rush LOVED GW!


He sure did, literally! GWB was his "Butt Buddy."

July 25, 2008

RUSH:    This happened to me last August.  I had dinner up there in the White House. We had cigars in the Treaty Room up in the residence.  I told you about this. * He spent 45 minutes taking me around the world...*


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ROFL! That's right it's me. I've only been a daily listener to Rush since the first day he came on the air in my home town in 1989. There's nothing about Rush that I do not understand instinctively... .
> 
> Rush has never been anything but a Conservative, OKA: An advocate of Conserving American Principle. PERIOD! And that's not even a debatable point.


Bullshit, your MessiahRushie is a Republican first and CON$ervative last, which is why he was not happy about Conservative Dems.

May 14, 2008

RUSH:   This thing down in Mississippi, the special election, regardless of party, conservatives could have voted for the Republican down there, doesn't matter.  In two of the three of these cases, *in two of the three of these House Republican congressional losses, they have been beaten by conservative Democrats, big-time conservative, social conservative Democrats.* *The Republican Party is ceding conservatism in the South to the Democrat Party.  You know, yesterday was a very frustrating day, as you know. *

CALLER:   I was wondering *if the Democrats in Mississippi were more conservative than the Republicans, why wouldn't you be pleased about that as a conservative?*

RUSH:  *You think I ought to be happy that there's conservatism out there.  I'm not *happy *my own party* wants to get rid of it.  I'm mad that *my own party* wants to cast conservatism aside.  *I know there's plenty of conservatism out there.  That's the source of the frustration. *


----------



## whitehall (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's a freaking poll for lefties, why worry about "ratings and profit" of talk radio? Is it about ratings? Is it about profit" Is it about talk radio? Why not consider how much Hollywood might make by remaking history with the docudrama about CBS using forged documents to influence a presidential election?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rush LOVED GW!
> ...



Rush to brag about smoking in the Oval Office (a Federal Offense) all the time.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!  No takers!  Rush = Conservative Audio masturbation.
> ...



It never fails me how people who "listen" to Rush can NEVER tell me about what he said on a daily basis.
You failed the challenge.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> It never fails me how people who "listen" to Rush can NEVER tell me about what he said on a daily basis.
> You failed the challenge.


Not only that, Porky doesn't even know what he himself said after he reads his GOP script!

February 10, 2012
BEGIN TRANSCRIPT

RUSH: Jerry on Long Island in New York, welcome to the EIB Network.  Hello, sir.

CALLER:  Rush, mega, mega dittos from New York.  Thank you for taking my call.  It's a thrill to be speaking to you.

RUSH:  Thank you, sir, very much.

CALLER:  A huge thrill. Thank you very much.

RUSH:  You bet.

CALLER:  I was telling Snerdley, *your opening monologues are usually amazing but **this morning's **was brilliant*, and I think *it should be distributed to every high school student in this country.* Because it was absolutely conservatism on parade this morning, and* if our candidates could talk anywhere near what you said this morning, it would be a landslide in November*, don't you think?

RUSH:  You know,* I've forgotten what I said.*  I thought I opened up talking about the Obama Health and Human Services, the abortion thing. What did I say that...? I'm not denying it was great.  *I just don't remember it.*

CALLER:  I was never really prompted to call anybody. When I heard it I just thought, "This was conservatism."  Everything you said, Rush. Just...* I don't know what you said,* but it was just conservatism.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 28, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> The pay day is better if Hillary wins.
> 
> Why?  Simple really.
> 
> The more powerful the Democrat, the more entertaining when these guys tear them down.  Also, they do not make good defenders of politicians.  They are free market attack dogs that need a big ass to tear into.


Hildabeast is a very big and easy target...


----------



## Rustic (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


He's an entertainer dumb a$$, he says it all the time and would be the first to tell you.
And the numbers don't lie, what? Are you going to listen to some POS politician... Maybe if you want to go to sleep.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 28, 2015)

Rustic said:


> He's an entertainer dumb a$$, he says it all the time and would be the first to tell you.


You Liberal!

December 20, 2007
RUSH:  That's a liberal complaint. I'm an entertainer. Don't take me seriously.

December 23, 2007
RUSH:  Whoever said those things was essentially repeating the Democrat mantra of all these years: that I am just an entertainer, not an independent thinker

January 10, 2014
RUSH:  I'm just doing what I always do. Folks, I observe. I'm a journalist


----------



## Rustic (Oct 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > He's an entertainer dumb a$$, he says it all the time and would be the first to tell you.
> ...


It's an opinion program... What more do you want??


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 28, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> ...


007 is a retard.  He once started a thread in 2012 based on an online poll showing that Obama was going to lose the election.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I can.

All I have is radio and dial up.

My day depending on reception starts with CBC next on CJOB  to the Flag out of ND (1100) and I can run with it depending on the weather till I can pick up Savage on WLS out of Chicago that puts me into Levin.

And then I get my favorites on WLS Red Eye Radio dudes. And when I can't get them in my fall back is Coast to Coast.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 29, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It never fails me how people who "listen" to Rush can NEVER tell me about what he said on a daily basis.
> ...



He's a mega smart ass.

Putting up bits and pieces of his diatribes means nothing to those who listen.


----------



## Hancock (Oct 29, 2015)

Rustic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


What do all liberals want to do with opposing opinions? Silence them of course...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 29, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Only a lib would claim the facts are a "joke."


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 29, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...




You are posting like a tween ager 

What did they do when Bush Jr won?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 29, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Only a DittoTard would expect to hear a fact from your MessiahRushie.

June 23, 2014
RUSH: How many people not working are *on unemployment compensation into their fourth year of it*?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 29, 2015)

Those four guys are essentially running the party right now.  The echo chamber started with them. 

Scott Walker was the darling of the GOP until Rush & Hannity stopped talking about him and got boners for Trump.  Voila.  Toast.  Here comes Trump.

Listen to their shows for a couple of days and then read the posts here.   Pretty obvious.
.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 29, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Liberal talk-radio station Air America files for bankruptcy, will go off the air
> 
> Air America, the liberal talk-radio network that helped boost the careers of Al Franken and Rachel Maddow, said Thursday that it was declaring bankruptcy and going off the air.
> 
> ...


It's because right wing radio is all entertainment, not news, not serious discussions of serious topics.  Seems the masses prefer entertainment. As usual.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 29, 2015)

Do you know how livid Progressive are because their version of "talk radio" sucks?


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 29, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Anyway, Rush is laughing all the way to the bank, good for him, he deserves it.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## hazlnut (Oct 29, 2015)

bipat, you callin' in today?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 29, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Rush doesn't endorse anyone,
> ...




You mean like George Bush lost?  Twice?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Eaglewings said:


>




Oh…..you see…Rush is a Conservative Republican…not  a democrat…democrats created the klan, not the republicans…in fact it was republicans who freed the slaves, after having to beat the democrats in war….and then protected the newly freed slaves from democrats dressed in sheets and hoods…...


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 29, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal talk-radio station Air America files for bankruptcy, will go off the air
> ...



You've just revealed yourself as another leftwing idiot who likes to pontificate from complete ignorance.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there are always Rinos to be poached
> ...



Yeah…you would have to link to that and show it…..I've listened to him for years and haven't heard him say that….


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 29, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...


Why would you even care?unless you listen,then that just gets creepy.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 29, 2015)

Stop trolling, stop insulting, and stick to the topic, please


----------



## PredFan (Oct 29, 2015)

The OP is a moron. Not worth answering his idiotic poll.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if any of you are watching MSNBC prior 3rd debate.  The GOP Latino's got on their and basically stated they won't vote for Republicans if they kept getting insulted
> ...


FYI Oreo has been a Republican/conservative since the day she/he set foot on this board...

She has never been a liberal or a prog.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 29, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal talk-radio station Air America files for bankruptcy, will go off the air
> ...



So are you saying you get your news and discussions of serious topics from
Opie and Andy in the morning?

Check


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Then you didn't listen.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


FYI: the Progs being referenced are the Latino republicans crying that accepting illegals is a requirement for their vote... To which Oreo was referring and to which I was responding.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


 Oh now THAT is a wonderful means to concede.

Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



What are you babbling about?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No babbling.  I merely noted that your failure to sustain your argument established your conceding to the standing point.  I then accepted your concession.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Wait, does that mean every time you fail to sustain your argument you've been....conceding?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Bottom line is 2 people who actually LISTENED to Rush HEARD what he said.
Almost every Neo-Con I know DOESN'T actually listen.
I asked you yesterday to tell me what Rush was discussing, WHILE you were here ONLINE, and you stop responding BECAUSE you had Rush ON BUT WEREN'T actually LISTENING.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Almost every Neo-Con I know DOESN'T actually listen.



Well there are millions of Progs (neo-cons) that listen to Rush.  But most of his audience are Americans.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Neo-Con...Free Market Stock Portfolio pigs who thrive on cheap Chinese labor and Business Visas.
Are YOU in that category?


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Name what Hildabeast was talking about yesterday... Or did you not listen??


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Neo-Con...


LOL the left from 1994 called and they said to stop using outdated leftist deflections... NeoCon is there's and they want it back.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




that would make you a major league conceder leftard


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

It would be nice if a Conservative actually paid attention to Rush every now and then.
Rehearse after me..."The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out., etc.., etc..., etc..."


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Are you still butt hurt about how I made you abandon your every argument in the Kasich thread? 

I did you a favor. Your argument was awful. Encouraging you let it die and try and change the topic was the kindest thing I could have done for you?


----------



## Rustic (Oct 29, 2015)

Buy more guns and ammo...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> It would be nice if a Conservative actually paid attention to Rush every now and then.
> Rehearse after me..."The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out., etc.., etc..., etc..."


The free market has never done anything but work out.  

But that's only because it rests in fundamental natural law.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...






what is an "obscene profit" anyway???

geesh it's not like we're talking about cancer drugs for children being price-gouged. if people want to pay for ads on rush's show who the phuk are you too whine??

 geesh some people gotta stick their noses into everything; gotta whine about everything


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if a Conservative actually paid attention to Rush every now and then.
> ...



Sure...making China a Super Power with money we borrowed from them is a great strategy.
Oh, and let's not forget about those millions who loss their jobs due to TFM.

Now be a good boy and actually listen to Rush once in a while so when I ask you what he's talking about you can actually answer.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


ROFLMNAO!

Oh!  Your using the failure of socialism to define free markets!

LOL!  CLASSIC!

You cannot make this shit up.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




but you didn't idiot. I embarrassed you and everybody knows it

everybody sane on these boards ALSO knows smug, arrogant and butthurt left-wing losers NEVER admit they lost


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



That's what "Conservatives" do when they get into office.
They borrow money to fight the ever lurking Darth Vader's of the world.
The greatest form of Socialism is to have a Military based on borrowing money.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Let's not forget Free Trade building the National Deficit whilst MNCs rake in ever more money to contribute for ever more freedom.
Not to mention being able to fire your "non-competitive" American and non-Indian employees.
The Free Market...how wonderous for the nation.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Oh!  An immediate concession?  Great... They're a real time saver.

_Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted_.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




YAWN

 what does this stupidity even mean?
is there ANYBODY actually bad? is this more moral equivalency bullshit? is thefre ANYBODY, ANYTHING that needs confronting?? it's all "Darth Vader" stuff??


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Are you having reading comprehension issues?
We pay China to build the US Military and you think that's a good thing?
Are you mentally retarded?


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> It would be nice if a Conservative actually paid attention to Rush every now and then.
> Rehearse after me..."The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out.  The Free Market will work it out., etc.., etc..., etc..."




why do conservatives have to listen to Rush?  because you say so?????


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



You manufacture your Military within the borders of your OWN nation.
Is that SO difficult to comprehend?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Laughing...that's why you abandoned your arguments and refused to_ even discuss _Kasich, the OP, the republican party, the conservative movement, far right policy, public support for it.....any of your arguments. And predictably fled to bizarre red herrings about 'leftists' and 'capitalism'.

You're easy, Bed. Your tell is when you try desperately to change the topic. And you already blinked.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




the debt we sell to china isn't contingent on using it (the money) only to build our military nutjob

keep trying............................


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if a Conservative actually paid attention to Rush every now and then.
> ...


No, because THEY say they do but they don't.
They tune in and use him like White Noise then they say he's their Messiah even when he's a complete hypocrite.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Wow!  A reconcession... And so soon.  How sweet.

Your reconcession is duly noted and summarily accepted.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




the relevance part. who cares?


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




again who cares? so what if they say they do but they don't?
 what business is it of yours???


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



You're right, it's also used to build our infrastructure;  even sadder.
It's not enough that Republicans borrow money, they borrow it from a Totalitarian nation and then PAY that nation to supply us with goods.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


ROFLMNAO. This Buffoon is helpless.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




you're a loser and everybody knows it. youcried like a baby about things you were guilty of; like going off topic

 that's why you're going to keep crying now


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



I'm a taxpayer and when people lose their jobs I have to pay for them to get benefits while the MNCs that barely pay taxes get cheaper labor.
And Rush jerks off to this scam on Middle Class America.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




let me know when you say something relevant


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Ad hominem...some facts would help your case if you had one.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




there are lots of reasons jobs go to china loon

how is rush to blame for jobs going to china idiot??


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


You're a Neo-Con, nothing I say is relevant to selfish people like you.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




only republicans borrow from china idiot?

 been paying attention to any American elections in the last 7 years or so???


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




nothing you're saying is relevant period


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



He always blamed people for losing their jobs and careers and claimed that everybody should have a business.
The DOT COM and Housing Bubbles proved that false.
He is also thrilled that Americans have a Global Employment pool.
Only scum scoff at Americans getting laid off and having to compete against $10.00/hour visas.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


Nope, but Republicans claim to be a High Information Group and I haven't found that to be the least bit true.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



It will be very relevant to you when Trump becomes President and starts straightening things out.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





wow unhinged idiot; if only Americans knew rush is to blame for all our ills!!


lol mental-case!!


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




you aren't qualified to make that judgement maybe???


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




oh a trump-tard. I should have known


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Fair Market, baby, Fair Market.
Lots of people became VERY wealthy before Reagan.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

"REPUBLICANS" 

Lol the battle cry of the sycophants... 

In the 55 years of my life there have been two years when the nation had a majority of Americans in its legislature.  From 1994 - 96.  

Those Americans brought a plan that rested in the defining principles and managed to reduce spending of a rancid Prog to within that budgeted for that period.  Such was the success of that legislature that it forced that degenerate Prog to announce to the world that: "The era of big government is OVER".

You'll hear the Left brag incessantly on the consequences of that conservative legislature when they bray about "Clinton balanced the budget".  

Of course Clinton had nothing to do with balancing anything.  The budget was balanced despite the Marxist fuck... Not due to it.

But that is why the cult chronically bleats about REPUBLICANS... because throughout the 20th century except for those two years... Republicans have been a carbon copy of the Left.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> "REPUBLICANS"
> 
> Lol the battle cry of the sycophants...
> 
> ...



The Left sucks...So does the Right.
But to different people in different ways.
Either way, the Middle loses.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No.. It's not.  But in fairness to you, as a member of the intellectually less fortunate, there's no way that you could possibly know why it's not.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> The Left sucks...So does the Right.



ROFLMNAO!  IT IS ABSOLUTELY  HELPLESS


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



I'm the one that proved my points with evidence. You're the one who ignored the polls, made up excuses to ignore the evidence, and then abandoned your every argument. Refusing to even discuss the OP.

And I'm the one that made you run.

You're gonna remember that.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Coming from a guy who said he pays attention to Rush and couldn't tell me what Rush was talking about...


----------



## Votto (Oct 29, 2015)

oreo said:


> A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> 
> Over the years we have heard all about these "Obscene profit" breaks.  So my question & poll is:  How in the heck are the ring wing radio talk show hosts going to keep up with these OBSCENE profits if Hillary Clinton loses the election?  Limbaugh has been blasting her for at least 20 years, non-stop.  Who in the heck is he going to be able to talk about if there is a Republican President--& Hillary Clinton is out of the political scene?
> 
> ...



Either you know how to entertain an audience or you don't.  I don't see how election results change this fact.

The best thing the left had as a tool was Jon Stewart, and now he is gone.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> only republicans borrow from china ...



*ROFLMNAO!*

_You can NOT make this crap up!_


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > only republicans borrow from china ...
> ...



Only Republicans borrow from China and brag about how logical it is.
It's always interesting to watch ideologues chop concepts into little sound bites to warp the original message.

_Ideologues CAN make this crap up!_


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Votto said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> ...


So true... Jon Stewart was a tool and I see no evidence to suggest that he's anything but such.. To this day.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Votto said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > A question to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, Mike Savage & Mark Levin, etc. audiences?
> ...



For those who actually WATCHED John Stewart, he was equally critical of both Parties.
But beware lest an equal opportunity critic of both parties criticize the REPUBLICANS.
THEN they're a TOOL!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



My goodness... You cannot catch a break.  It's like your ignorance is just sitting there waiting on you to speak, where upon it commences to fuck you, mercilessly.

Here's how it happened this time:

American principle does not represent an ideology.  Such is philosophy.

Conservatives are adherents to American philosophy.  Which rests in immutable natural law.  Thus it is not subject to the Addle-minded whimsy of populism... .

See how that works?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



America is NOT to build a Military based upon borrowing from a potential non-ally.
See how that works?
The FF would have had a coronary seeing GW in action.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> For those who actually WATCHED John Stewart, he was equally critical of both Parties.



*ROFLMNAO!  *


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > For those who actually WATCHED John Stewart, he was equally critical of both Parties.
> ...



Please tell me you watched Jon Stewart...PLEASE!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Please tell me you watched Jon Stewart...PLEASE!



Only when I was interested in seeing what the idiots were watching.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me you watched Jon Stewart...PLEASE!
> ...



Thanks for admitting you are giving an opinion of someone you never watched.
He's available on the Internet if you want to see him blasting away at Obama.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Thanks for admitting you are giving an opinion of someone you never watched.



The thing I enjoy most about the Progs, is how consistently they PROUDLY display the idiosyncratic belief or impression that they firmly maintain despite such being contradicted by reality and rational argument, which is typically recognized as a symptom of mental disorder.

But hey...  the obama cult is what one should reasonably expect from a group of idiots that get their news from:

*Comedy Central!*​


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for admitting you are giving an opinion of someone you never watched.
> ...



I hate Obama and I knew from the moment I heard his name that Wall Street had bought him.
Lots of things I have been discussing since GW's 1st term came to overt fruition upon the Housing Bubble bursting and now that "RINO" Trump is talking about it also.
By the way, EVERY Candidate last night was saying the same things I'm saying now.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 29, 2015)

oreo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > It works for Rush either way, when Dem's lose their heads explode and they freak out for years and Rush has a hey day with that material. The Al Gore loss was hilarious. If Dem's win well they are failure factories and prolific liars, plus the hypocrisy goes to 10. Its win/win for Rush he can't lose.
> ...



Perhaps you should brush up on the Limbaugh show. 

Some time ago when Bush and the Republicans were in power, the liberals wanted to create their own leftist Rush Limbaugh.  Rush laughed because he openly explained why they couldn't. 

He said "what liberals don't realize is that THEY are the entertainment on my show.  We play audio clips, video clips, transcripts, all liberal talking points, and liberals can't do that with conservatives.  It's just not humorous."  

A couple days ago, Rush spent the entire show bashing Congressional Republicans for the budget they planned on passing.  You see it doesn't matter who is in power.  If Democrats are in power, they are mostly liberal Democrats.  If Republicans are in power, we have plenty of RINO's for Rush to bash.  It doesn't matter.  

Until Rush decides to retire, he will be with us for a long, long time regardless who is President, leading Congress, or leading the Senate.  If we end up with a Republican President and we keep leadership of the houses, Rush will still be number one and have plenty to talk about.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 29, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




for the life of me I cant understand why ignorant losers like his one are allowed to post


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 29, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



An ad hominem; how unexpected!


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 30, 2015)

one of my fav was the harry reid rush incident with rush's boss....lol


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 30, 2015)

Phony soldiers controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Do you know how livid Progressive are because their version of "talk radio" sucks?


As far as I know, nobody is livid about it at all.  They value news and actual information as opposed to propaganda and entertainment.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 30, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Your comment is absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how livid Progressive are because their version of "talk radio" sucks?
> ...



Everything liberals know is propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



ROFL!  Typical lib thinks the simple truth is "ludicrous."


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 30, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> one of my fav was the harry reid rush incident with rush's boss....lol


Yeah, the pathological liar is still denying that he called the Vets who wrote an OpEd against the Iraq fiasco that the NY Times published "Phony Soldiers." The draft dodging POS has a history of denigrating vets who have the gall to disagree with the lying coward.


----------

